# grizzly lift



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

i was thinking of getn the monkey 6" lift for my bike..but not sure how much its really going to help..im already running 29.5s stage1 lift hl springs..can anyone give me measurements to like the floorboards..any pics????????? i hate to spend the money if im only talking couple inches gain


----------

